# Benalbanach



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

I have include an attachement a picture of the Benalbanach of Ben Line
I remember this ship laid up in the Central Dock Hartlepool in the early
1960s I was only a boy then Can any one tell me when she was built
and what happend to her


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Richies:

Great photo of the _Benalbanach_ you have there! 

I did two separate trips in the heavy-lift vessel _Benalbanach_, both in 1963. The first was coasting as Second Mate under Captain J C Allan which included a call at Middlesbrough where we loaded steel coils and plates. Also, laid across the hatchtops were large steel sections for the construction of a nuclear power station in Japan; the press was onboard for the occasion. 

Later in the same year I rejoined the _Benalbanach_ at London, again as Second Mate, under Captain A McKenzie. After a spell of coasting, we proceeded light ship to Southampton where we loaded military equipment for Tobruk, Libya, comprised of Centurion tanks, Antar tank transporters, armoured cars, scout cars, and sundry other items for what was said to be the most extensive British Army exercise since the Second War. 
Two Second Lieutenants and three Sergeants of the Inniskilling Dragoons worked on the vehicles whilst on passage. At anchor, we discharged into 
Z Craft supplied by the RAF from their base at El Adem. We lay idle at anchor for a month waiting for the exercise to conclude before reloading for the return to Southampton. 

We eventually completed the voyage by laying up the _Benalbanach_ at West Hartlepool where I paid off on 29 Oct 1963.

The heavy-lift vessel _SS Benalbanach _was originally built as the _Empire Athelstan _in 1946, by Vickers-Armstrong at Barrow in Furness, for the Ministry of Transport. Her speed was 15 knots and her cargo handling gear included two derricks each with a lifting capacity of 120 tons

Purchased by Ben Line in 1947 and renamed _Benalbanach_, she was part of the fleet until 1963 when she was laid up at West Hartlepool.
She was sold back to the Ministry of Transport in 1965 and renamed _Camelot_.
In 1968 she was laid up in the River Fal until the following year when she was sold to Mercur Shipping Enterprise, Panama, and renamed _Dragon Castle_. 
In 1975, she was purchased by Cuatebol Shipping S.A., Panama, and later in the same year was sold on to Brodospas for scrapping at Split, Yugoslavia. 

Regards

Keith


----------



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Keith I always remember her berthed in Central Dock 
(now a car park and shops last timed I visited Hartlepool) With her being 
light ship she always looked really massive alongside I can see her now
remember the swing bridge ???? 

Hartlepool seemed a popular lay up port for some reason probably
financial even in the late eighties there was the Egton of Headlams
three or four CEGB colliers etc 

Rgds Richies


----------



## geoff. foxton (Oct 25, 2012)

I was EDH on her. Signed on 10 Nov.65 and paid off 19 Nov 65. Middlesbrough to Falmouth where she was laid up.
Geoff.


----------



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Geoff Falmouth thats one of my favourite places for holiday


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Aberdonian wrote _"I did two separate trips in the heavy-lift vessel Benalbanach, both in 1963. The first was coasting as Second Mate under Captain J C Allan which included a call at Middlesbrough where we loaded steel coils and plates. Also, laid across the hatchtops were large steel sections for the construction of a nuclear power station in Japan; the press was onboard for the occasion.

Later in the same year I rejoined the Benalbanach at London, again as Second Mate, under Captain A McKenzie. After a spell of coasting, we proceeded light ship to Southampton where we loaded military equipment for Tobruk, Libya, comprised of Centurion tanks, Antar tank transporters, armoured cars, scout cars, and sundry other items for what was said to be the most extensive British Army exercise since the Second War. _ "

Could this possibly be her?


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

scorcher said:


> From: Aberdonian:
> Later in the same year I rejoined the Benalbanach at London, again as Second Mate, under Captain A McKenzie. After a spell of coasting, we proceeded light ship to Southampton where we loaded military equipment for Tobruk, Libya, comprised of Centurion tanks, Antar tank transporters, armoured cars, scout cars, and sundry other items for what was said to be the most extensive British Army exercise since the Second War. [/I] "
> 
> Could this possibly be her?


You have a good eye, scorcher. 
There is not that much to pick and choose between the four Ben Line heavy-lifters, _Benalbanach_, _Benarty_, _Benledi_ and _Benwyvis _
but I am fairly sure your photo depicts the _Benarty_. Attached is a clearer picture of the _Benarty_ for comparison.

Keith


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Keith for your thumbnail . Very nice shot of her. In my photo the kingposts seem to be white or light grey ? All the photos I can find have dark KP's.
Sorry for the distraction!
Alan.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

I joined Empire Athelstan on 1st December 1947 in Tilbury as Deck Boy and we then sailed to Antwerp where she was renamed BenAlbanach as she had been under Paddy Hendersons before being bought by the Ben Line and the accommodation had to be changed to accommodate white crew from native crew and during the 3 weeks in Antwerp we were fumigated and the 120 jumbos were tested. After part loading locomotives we sailed for London to complete loading and I was transferred to the Bendoran ex SamDauntless then to BenVrackie ex SamAffric and stayed on her for 18 months. Ern Barrett


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a poor image of SS Benwyvis (spelling) loading T 203, a Dark class MTB bound for Burma, at Southampton. I had been part of an RN Ferry Crew that had previously brought down (from Beaumaris, Isle of Anglesey) a similar T 201 that was loaded onto SS Benalbanach at Weymouth - the date would have been around 1955.


----------

